# Taurus PT1911



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Could use some input on this pistol. Sold my last 1911 style back in 1981 and have purchased this one. Most of what I have seen is positive as far as an entry level 1911 style goes. Anything anyone can share would be appreciated.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Mine ran great. Sold it to get a Les Baer custom. Two tips. Take a small amount of metal polish and shine up the feed ramp. They did ok, but a few minutes of polishing will make fail safe feeding. Mine never jammed. Also, get a match barrel bushing from EGW gun works. 20 bucks some oil and 20 minutes of time to get it "fit" will tighten the groups up.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have bought two and still have one (Gave the other as a gift). Both have been great shooters. I was actually surprised at how well the fit was on the PT1911. If you get a chance to check one out against other 1911 models. I wont go as far as to say it's the best out there but they are well worth the purchase price.:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't hear anybody putting them down around here and I see them at the range all the time. I think they got this one right. :smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the information. Was hoping I hadn't thrown away money. Impulse purchase as they never stay in the store very long, new or used. This one was a trade in on something else so I picked it up when I saw it available. Thanks again.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

People are starting to really snap those up and the prices are reflecting that. Prices have been not only going up on new ones but I've seen prices going up on the few used ones I've seen in shops the last few months.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm thinkng about buying one and immediately having the Taurus lettering refinished off the sides....

LOL

Jeff


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I get 2" groups at 35 yards off hand..I did polish the feed ramp but I do that to all my guns. I did a trigger job on to to get down to a 2# pull. 

I got 3-3.5" groups as is out the box at 35 yards. It's not a bad gun.


----------



## Cool Hand (Sep 30, 2008)

*Some serious food for thought*

Thank you all for making my decision making progress even more cloudy... this does seem like a decent value...


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

the pt1911 is a great shooter and for the price you cant beat it, if you blind folded someone and laid a kimber and the taurus out beside one another i doubt that they could tell the difference


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

knoxrocks222 said:


> the pt1911 is a great shooter and for the price you cant beat it, if you blind folded someone and laid a kimber and the taurus out beside one another i doubt that they could tell the difference


:anim_lol:

Now THAT'S funny.:buttkick:

-Jeff-


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

I have had mine for 1 year this week, "Homeland Defender" 100% reliable nearing 1000 rounds love the straight 8 sights.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

knoxrocks222 said:


> the pt1911 is a great shooter and for the price you cant beat it, if you blind folded someone and laid a kimber and the taurus out beside one another i doubt that they could tell the difference


lol...you'd feel the difference....The Kimber is a lot more picky eater:smt082

click...


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> lol...click...


:anim_lol::smt082:anim_lol:


----------

